# Places to Fish at Jekyll Island



## jwd539

We will be there June19-26 for vacation and looking for advice on where to fish from shore. I will have a couple of 20 yr old boys and 2 13yr old girls that want to catch some fish.
Also, is there any place to buy fresh shrimp for eating on the island. Last year at Tybee you could buy some at the marina and save a bundle.


----------



## jwd539

Anybody


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Fishing at  Jekyll I found to be not that good. I have spent three summer there    surf and pier fishing. I can only recall catching a few fish other than sharks and rays. I have seen some flounder caught at the pier on mud minnows, caught some short whiting. From what I was told the fishing is better on the south end of the island. Wish I could tell you more. One more thing, they have a party boat there called the "Ospry". Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## jwd539

Thanks, anyone else please feel free to help me out.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin

Go to St Andrews Beach..on the south side...fish off of the points for Flounder.  Walk north on the inshore beach from the parking lot and you will come to a feeder creek...fish the mouth and up the creek for reds and Trout depending on the water clarity and tides.   You can also fish for whiting on driftwood beach near the rocks..sharks are also thick there. Flounder off of the pier is hit and miss...


----------



## jwd539

Thanks, does anyone know of of place to buy shrimp for the family cookout?


----------



## TenPtr

There are some pretty good options on the South end of the island like Trollin-fool mentioned.  You will be getting down there during an ideal moon phase which should mean good water and good tides for fishing.  Tides will be increasing that week with the full moon approaching so your best trout fishing will likely occur during the first half of your trip before the high tides flush the marshes and churn up the bottom.

Fish any of the creek mouths and shell banks for trout,reds, and flounder.  Fish the beaches and bars for the sharks,whiting, and other species.  Sharks and Whiting will be your most likely/reliable customers so dont overlook that option.  Sharks provide plenty of entertainment and St. Andrews Sound is infested with them!  

The southern most tip of the island is a good place to start for sharks...there is a wreck on the beach and all that is visible of the old boat is the mast...the shipping channel runs by just beyond it..you will see the channel marker.  It gets real deep relatively close to the beach pending on the tide and there is normally a high concentration of pogeys in the area....which means predator fish should be there too.  I have seen tarpon,spanish,blues,bull reds and plenty of sharks in that area over the years.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## jwd539

Thanks


----------



## G Duck

City Market is as good a place as any for eating shrimp. Brunswick


----------

